# Leaves on pavement - who is responsible?



## emeralds (18 Nov 2013)

Pudds  post on the tiled pavement has prompted me to post this. A church near where I live has a large number of lovely trees in the grounds. A few of these trees (limes) are near the public footpath. At this time of the year the path is covered in the leaves. Is it the responsibility of the church to ensure that the path is kept clear of leaves or is in the local authority?


----------



## One (18 Dec 2013)

The local authority methinks.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Dec 2013)

Could the parishoners not deal with it?  

They would clear them up in less time than it would take to get the council to agree to do it. 

Brendan


----------



## Guns N Roses (18 Dec 2013)

Strictly speaking it's the Local Authorities responsibility. However as Brendan said it will be faster if the church were to sweep up the leaves themselves rather than wait for the Local Authority.

Local Authorities are cash strapped and short of staff for the forseeable future. It's unrealistic to expect them to redirect whatever limited resources they have to remedy an annual recurring problem caused by the church's trees.


----------



## TwoWheels (18 Dec 2013)

I'm so glad somebody raised this problem, and it is a problem!
My similar worry is this, 
The coffee shop I like (they do the best mocca choco decaf wankys)
Anyway, I was on the way there today and the pathway was covered in a watery like substance, could be related to the rain, I don't know..

Who is responsible for sorting this out for me, or should I just cop myself on?

Happy first world Christmas.


----------



## fobs (19 Dec 2013)

Problem if the parishioners clear the leaves badly and someone falss then are they partly responsible and would they be better off not getting involved at all! In our estate we hire a guy to cut our grass as his insurance covers any problems associaed with it whereas if the did it ourselves we would not be insured.


----------



## TwoWheels (19 Dec 2013)

Sue the trees.. Bad trees throwing their dangerous leaves on our lovely pavement.



 Or.. walk carefully on the leaves, if you fall and hurt yourself ask mummy to kiss it better.



 It's autumn, leaves fall. this is not a new phenomenon.


----------



## Eithneangela (19 Dec 2013)

Can't believe this thread - we go through our estate with a hoe when we see weeds through the concrete. If I saw lots of leaves building up around a public facility, I'd just go an clear them. Great exercise, brush them into a few corners, put the stuff into a large plastic bag, leave them to rot in the bag for a while and them add them to your compost! What is the problem - surely we can all just do stuff like this!


----------



## RainyDay (20 Dec 2013)

Eithneangela said:


> Can't believe this thread - we go through our estate with a hoe when we see weeds through the concrete. If I saw lots of leaves building up around a public facility, I'd just go an clear them. Great exercise, brush them into a few corners, put the stuff into a large plastic bag, leave them to rot in the bag for a while and them add them to your compost! What is the problem - surely we can all just do stuff like this!



So am I supposed to bring a brush and plastic bag every time I cycle from October to December? Maybe I could attach the brush to the front of the bike to minimise my workload?

Leaves cause a serious slip hazard for pedestrians and cyclists. Dun Laoghaire Rathdown send round the man in the little truck with the brushes to scoop them up every week or two in the autumn season.


----------



## Bronco Lane (20 Dec 2013)

RainyDay said:


> Dun Laoghaire Rathdown send round the man in the little truck with the brushes to scoop them up every week or two in the autumn season.


 No. They send round two men in a truck. One is supposed to be sweeping the leaves off the footpath so the truck can suck them up. Unfortunately anytime the truck passes by my house the second guy is sitting in the truck instead of out sweeping.


----------



## DrMoriarty (21 Dec 2013)

Probably pondering the career-predicting powers of his mother.


----------

